
A Patch to SDL2 to Fix Cursor Bugs - boxerbk
https://blog.parsec.tv/an-update-to-sdl2-to-fix-cursor-bugs-3aa7ae5ed97b#.jddnfxibw
======
boxerbk
We ran into some bugs with SDL2 when implementing it to stream games to the
Raspberry Pi ([http://bit.ly/2nIIReG](http://bit.ly/2nIIReG)). There were
issues with relative mouse and absolute mouse mode and cursor placement.
Hopefully, this fix helps others. Our changes are tracked in Github
([https://github.com/parsec-cloud/sdl-2.0.5](https://github.com/parsec-
cloud/sdl-2.0.5))

